# Canada loses Four Seasons



## pwrshift (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070405.wfourseasons0405/BNStory/Business

Seems a shame that Four Seasons has sold out to Bill Gates and Saudi Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal.  

Brian


----------



## CSB (Apr 19, 2007)

My husband and I got married at The Inn on the Park. It was a lovely wedding. 

Last year we were driving by and saw a sale of contents sign out front. It was just after the closing time but we decided to drive up to the door with the kids and show them our wedding location before they closed. The door was locked and we just stood there feeling bad. A man came walking over and asked us what we wanted. We told him our story. He was with sercurity and kindly unlocked the door and took us around the hotel. It was bitter sweet since everything looked run down but we were thrilled to be able to show the kids.


----------



## BM243923 (Apr 19, 2007)

I too was married at the Inn on the Park in 1975.

We were there a few years ago for a party in one of the rooms.  We walked around and found the room that our reception was.  It looked very small and worn, but it was nice to see it one more time.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 19, 2007)

Perhaps when your kids get married, they could do it at the new Four Seasons when it's up.

Brian

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...four+seasons+toronto&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------

